# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  KING-KONG MASS builder!!!

## Gaspaco

Whats up guys!

I thought I share mine mass gainer shake, I do this shake post workout or as a meal replacement during the day when I am in rush.

Post workout version:

400-500ml water (depends on your protein powder thickness) 
100g oats
40g glucose
5g creatine mono
5g cinnamon powder 
1scoop whey
1/2scoop casein

----------


## Gaspaco

Meal replacement version:

400-500ml water
150g oats
1-2 table spoons EVOO or peanut butter 
5g cinnamon powder
1scoop whey
1/2scoop casein 

Sometimes I add fruits (berries, bananas...)

----------


## aussie made

Been doing the second one every day since I can remember. Just don't add the cinnamon and casein.

----------

